# Trivia 11/21



## luckytrim (Nov 21, 2019)

trivia 11/21
DID YOU KNOW...
The Unicorn Is the National Animal of Scotland.


1. What 50's TV show featured the family of James, Margaret,  Princess, Bud
and Kitten?
2. If you receive mail and in the return address you see BLVD  , what does
that represent ?
3. Reaching lengths of up to 25 feet long and weighing as much  as 19,800
pounds, what is the world's largest land mammal?
  a. - Black Rhino
  b. - African Bush Elephant
  c. - Masai Giraffe
  d. -  You can't fool me ! There is no land mammal that  attains that length
!
4. Where would a Hiebler Clamp most likely be  found?
  a. - In a Woodworking Shop
  b. - In a Hospital Operating Room
  c. - In assorted Mountain-Climbing gear
  d. - In a Welding Shop
5. The study of how efficient people are within a working  environment is
called what?
6. Who sang 'Calendar Girl'? (1961)
7. What Sunday Funnies character worked at the J.C. Dithers  Construction 
Company ?
8. "Crazy" was a huge hit for Patsy Cline, but who wrote it  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Coca Cola portfolio contains so many different beverages  that, if you
drank a different one
every day, you’d finally clear the list in 2 1/2  years.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Father Knows Best'
2. 'Boulevard'
3. - b
4. - c
5. Ergonomics
6. Neil Sedaka
7. Dagwood Bumstead
8. Willie Nelson

CRAP !!
Not even close !
Coca-Cola has a product portfolio of more than 3,500 beverages  (and 500
brands), spanning from sodas to energy drinks to soy-based  drinks.
It would be over NINE years later when you reached the end of  the list.  And
that's only  if they don't acquire another venue before then


----------

